# PC findet sich selbst nicht (?)



## vipey (14. Januar 2004)

Also folgendes Problem:

Ich hab hier 2 Rechner stehen.
Mit dem einen ( Comp1 ) arbeite ich hier etc.
Comp2 soll als Proxy Server dienen.
Computer2 findet sich selbst, kann auch Comp1 pingen, aber in der Netzwerkumgebung nicht auf diesen zugreifen.
Computer1 findet Comp2 über Ping, kann garnicht erst auf die Arbeitsgruppe zugreifen und der versuch ihn selbst zu pingen endet mit Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.

Woran kann das liegen, dass sich Comp1 nicht selbst findet ?
Achja: auf beiden läuft WinXP, IP's und Subnetmask richtig eingestellt


----------



## Robert Steichele (14. Januar 2004)

Firewall drauf?


----------



## fuDDel (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

schau mal nach welche Protokolle installiert sind, also vergleich zwischen den beiden Computern.
Manchmal hängt das ganze mit NetBeUI zusammen.

Das er sich selbst nicht pingen kann ist aber wirklich recht ungewöhnlich.
Mir fällt auch gerade nicht ein woran das liegen konnte.

Aber Vergleich erstmal zwischen den beiden PCs die Einstellungen und das bis ins kleinste Detail das ist jetzt das einzige was ich Dir da raten kann.

Sorry und viel Glück.


----------



## vipey (15. Januar 2004)

Also Firewall ist an, ich hab aber in den Optionen die IP Addresse und sogar den ganzen Bereich erlaubt :\


----------



## Backdraft (15. Januar 2004)

Hi,

also nen ping auf localhost ist erfolglos? Dann check mal die Netzwerkkarte oder installier diese neu. Entweder ist sie hinüber oder die internen Routen haben sich zerschossen.


----------



## Ben Ben (15. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Backdraft _
> *Hi,
> 
> also nen ping auf localhost ist erfolglos? Dann check mal die Netzwerkkarte oder installier diese neu. Entweder ist sie hinüber oder die internen Routen haben sich zerschossen. *



das ist ja Blödsinn,da localhost bzw 127.0.0.1, also das Loopback-Interface auf jedem Rechner, ob mit oder ohne Netzwerkkarte existiertund auch Funktionieren sollte.


----------



## tefla (15. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Ben Ben _
> *das ist ja Blödsinn,da localhost bzw 127.0.0.1, also das Loopback-Interface auf jedem Rechner, ob mit oder ohne Netzwerkkarte existiertund auch Funktionieren sollte. *



Und ? Deswegen können sich die Routingtabellen trotzdem zerschossen haben. OSI Modell. Transport Layer heisst ja nicht, das es nur im Netzwerk geschieht


----------



## Ben Ben (15. Januar 2004)

stimmt zu kruz gedacht..sorry...aber ist ja noch früh


----------



## Backdraft (15. Januar 2004)

Wie jetzt?

Wann stehst Du denn auf?


----------



## tefla (15. Januar 2004)

keine Ahnung wann er aufsteht, aber so wie ich das sehe später als ich und deswegen beneide ich ihn *g*


----------



## daDom (15. Januar 2004)

Kannst du dich noch nichteinmal anpingen?

Ansonsten könntest du es mal mit fetsre IP-vergabe versuchen...


Gruß
daDom


----------



## vipey (15. Januar 2004)

Also der Befehl "IPConfig" gibt mir, wie gedacht, die festgelegte IP 192.168.0.2 aus, das Pingen dieser endet mit "Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung"


----------



## Backdraft (15. Januar 2004)

Und das konkrete pingen auf "127.0.0.1" ?


----------



## vipey (15. Januar 2004)

Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung


----------



## Ben Ben (15. Januar 2004)

laut dieser seite dürfte in deinem fall mit Fehlschlag bei ping 127.0.0.1 ein Fehler bei der TCP/IP installation aufgetreten sein...also mal das TCP/IP protokoll deinstallieren und wieder installieren.


----------



## Backdraft (15. Januar 2004)

Also Hardware bezweifel ich einfach mal.

1. Firewall nochmals genau überprüfen
funktioniert es immer noch nicht,
2. Einfach mal die NIC komplett rausschmeissen und neu installieren, ist ja schnell gemacht.


----------



## nightdancer (15. Januar 2004)

ich würde mal vorschlagen:

1) firewall abschalten!
2) nochmal testen.


----------



## daDom (15. Januar 2004)

Yo, wenn ich bei mir Zonealarm geschlossen hatte, ging es!

Also probiers mal so!

Solang du ein Virusprogramm seperat laufen hast (...)


----------



## vipey (15. Januar 2004)

Ich mach meine Firewall nicht aus. Hatte ich vor 3 Tagen mal gemacht, 10 Sekunden später: mslaugh.exe drauf. Nein danke!


----------



## Backdraft (15. Januar 2004)

Use Linux. ;P


----------



## daDom (15. Januar 2004)

> Solang du ein Virusprogramm seperat laufen hast (...)


Dann habe ich keine Probs....

Viren werden dann direkt geblockt!


----------



## vipey (15. Januar 2004)

MSLaugh.exe ist aber kein Virus sondern nur n Wurm


----------



## daDom (16. Januar 2004)

Du könntest ja das Internet zu testzwecken ja auch einfach mal ausschalten  

Dann kannst du genauer analysieren, woran es liegt....


----------



## Robert Steichele (17. Januar 2004)

Also wenn du die Firewall nicht ausschalten willst, kannst du auch dein Problem nicht eingrenzen. Ich würde immer noch auf die Firewall tippen.


----------

